# Help with Field Arrows



## shortrod (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you looked at the Harvest Time HT-1's ?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

You can go with a set of CX Medallion Pros for that price. Good arrow to boot. You could also get 2 dozen ACCs or VAPs for that amount of coin too. Just in case that would be a thought.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Nano XRs hands down for me. Toughest dang arrow you will find for the price. I am shooting 410s at 29'' carbon and 120 grain points at 29.5'' and 55lbs and they shoot good. With the L6 cams I think you could get away with taking about a half inch of the carbon since they are a fairly aggressive cam.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Your not getting 2 doz ACCs for $300 anymore Spoon. Not with points, nocks and vanes anyway. :wink:

That being said I really was/have been impressed with my CX Medallion Pros, that's what I shot when I shot with you this summer Ray. Awesome shafts, very durable and consistent they flat out shoot and group great as you saw. 

I love my Nano XRs and still have them but more then likely I will be using the Medallion Pros again when it's time to go back outside. The only way i go back to XRs is if the bow I am thinking I am going to shoot for field next year likes a stiffer arrow then I will go to my 490 Nanos as I have 15 of them left. Otherwise I will probably just but another doz Medallions and have 2 doz. 

Your not getting XRs built for under $300 either. Although I love that arrow. The gains for field over the Medallion just simply isn't there to justify the extra $100 a doz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Victory VAP V3's
100gr or 120gr points
pins and nocks
your favorite flavor of fletching.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Kade,
I know that is what you were shooting but forget if you had a issue with our backstop material sticking to them like I do????? I know we had a big ole' boy pulling them so they looked to pull easy  I just want to try something else this year and the Med's look good. I was looking at the VAP's too though. I guess it all depends what spine I need to go with and what is available in each of those shafts. Since I now have a 'frankenbow' it may be a little harder to get it right the first time??!!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I had. I problems pulling, remember he only pulled during those few targets after the yellow jacket attack :wink: but I never really had a problem pulling mine all weekend there or any place else got that matter. Stuff being stuck to the shafts wasn't a big deal either. Maybe a little here and there on them but not bad and nothing a little pot scrubber won't knock out in a sec. 

I hear you on the spine thing. The medallions are a stiffer carbon so you can probably get a by with a spine lesser then what you think. So the 410 should work for you. I shot the 530s on 58/9 lbs don't know if they will work on a bow with a stiffer cam. But I'm gonna try it. I still don't think all these bows need arrows as stuff as some "claim" I think and know a lot of times is shooter tuning ability :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My PSE bow's like weaker spines so??!! I might just buy 6 shafts to test them out, pretty sure I can have the local shop sell me that many. Worse case I would have 18 arrows to get me through the season, that would do it. Got by barely with 12 C1's last season BUT, I was scraping by at the last shoot.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

RatherBArchery said:


> My PSE bow's like weaker spines so??!! I might just buy 6 shafts to test them out, pretty sure I can have the local shop sell me that many. Worse case I would have 18 arrows to get me through the season, that would do it. Got by barely with 12 C1's last season BUT, I was scraping by at the last shoot.


CX Medallion Pro will stand up to alot more hits than any Carbon1 will. 
As for what Kade said I totally agree about the tuning in that you can tune in any arrow that is in the general ballpark. Heck I was hooting a PT 380 at 27.5'' when I was at 50lbs and 28.5 draw, it tuned just fine and shot not too bad either.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep the Medallion is way tougher then the Carbon One. Remember that arrow I shot for 21yds in the 58 that skipped into the target? It still shoots in the dot with the others :chortle: I only broke one all summer and that was one I sunk in the wood and had to break off. 

You can tune an arrow that's slightly weak to pretty stiff to pound. I have shot 450, 490 and 530 NanoXRs and they all shot great. The 530s were just a little more forgiving for me and shot a bit tighter. But they all shot great. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

i like the medallions unfortunately due to a move and some back issues iv not been able shoot em too much :sad:


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

If you can afford them, the Nano XR or Pro are the finest arrow available today. Tougher than any other small diameter shaft and as accurate as any. The Medallions are a little less expensive, but also very high quality and durable as well. Not sure I would invest in any other small diameter shaft.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I was shooting VAP's and was perfectly happy with them...

Crunched up a bunch, needed new arrows and went back to ACC's- instantly with no tuning shot my highest score of the year...with a launch for a 0 to boot...

I've tried a bunch of arrows over the last couple of years from Nano XRs, cartel triples, Nanoforce, Maximas, CT McKinneys...

I'm buying more ACCs. If you've just got to go with something skinnier, go with the ACG. Easton A/C arrows are just a more consistant arrow shaft to shaft than anything else in my experience...


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been looking into arrows for next year as well. While I dont have the experience that most have on here at picking a good arrow, the VAP's have caught my eye. Mostly because I have owned other Victory arrows and liked them. I will be shooting a PSE Moneymaker at 55# and a 30" DL. Most of my arrows through the years have been 29".

Anyone got a good recomendation for those specs (on a budget:wink


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

With time out of the tree I have been thinking that maybe VAP V3's would be my best bet, I can probably buy 1-1/2 dozen for the price of the Medallions??!! Any thoughts to this line of thinking??????


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> With time out of the tree I have been thinking that maybe VAP V3's would be my best bet, I can probably buy 1-1/2 dozen for the price of the Medallions??!! Any thoughts to this line of thinking??????


Save your money and buy better shafts. They shoot fine but they don't hold up well. I know and shoot with a good number of shooters that spent time with them in their quiver and they shot good for them. But they all switched to something else because of how they held up for the most part. 

Don't skimp. Either buy a standard carbon like a GT or Blue Streak or jump up to Medallion Pros or ACGs or keep going up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

RatherBArchery, I was wondering if you have had problems with your Carbon 1's? I shot them this past summer and had nothing but good luck with them. THey grouped well and the only one I broke was because of an error on my part.


----------



## Ahmed Khan (Nov 23, 2011)

*Forearm pain*

Hi guys,

Someone I know always gets forearm pain after he releases the bow, he wears a guard now. I've never had that issue, I think it's a technique issue...what do you guys think?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Technique or draw length or a combination of both.


----------



## Ahmed Khan (Nov 23, 2011)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Technique or draw length or a combination of both.


I kind of sway to technique, thanks for your input spotshooter


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Kade said:


> Save your money and buy better shafts. They shoot fine but they don't hold up well. I know and shoot with a good number of shooters that spent time with them in their quiver and they shot good for them. But they all switched to something else because of how they held up for the most part.
> 
> Don't skimp. Either buy a standard carbon like a GT or Blue Streak or jump up to Medallion Pros or ACGs or keep going up.
> 
> ...


Mine would hold up fine since they dont hit the area of the target they everyone else does!!:tongue:


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Don't skimp on your arrows. They are the most important part of your gear in terms of accuracy. Medallions or Nanos are the best bet with the Nanos being the very best field/FITA shaft made today in my experience.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

bowaholic77 said:


> Mine would hold up fine since they dont hit the area of the target they everyone else does!!:tongue:


I shot the VAPs last year, and switched to Medallions this year. The problem I had with the VAPs not lasting wasn't from being beat up. The carbon actually wore down so much in the first couple of inches being driven into celotex, that they started cracking on me.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

golfingguy27 said:


> I shot the VAPs last year, and switched to Medallions this year. The problem I had with the VAPs not lasting wasn't from being beat up. The carbon actually wore down so much in the first couple of inches being driven into celotex, that they started cracking on me.


Oh snap, I do not need that since all the local clubs use celotex  I guess the medallions would be the better choice then!!
As for the C1 shafts, I changed out the cams and do not think the C1's will spine out for the current set-up. They worked well for me but I want to try something else. I finished the season with 5 and sold them to a buddy since they suit his current set-up.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> Oh snap, I do not need that since all the local clubs use celotex  I guess the medallions would be the better choice then!!
> As for the C1 shafts, I changed out the cams and do not think the C1's will spine out for the current set-up. They worked well for me but I want to try something else. I finished the season with 5 and sold them to a buddy since they suit his current set-up.


The Medallions are awesome, just buy a bunch of pins as they are a touch soft. That's my only complaint with them. But as you know they skip off rocks and dirt really well and still score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah I know Kade, TOO FUNNY!! The next time I shoot with you I hope I am in better form, all the work to get ready for the 'Insteada' had me physically drained!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Whatever you do dont get VAPs cuz victory is crap they blow up!!!!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

how are the CX Maxima Blue Streak


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

X 2 for the Harvest Time HT 1s, I use them outdoors and they are great in the wind.


----------



## Rosco T (Oct 25, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Yeah I know Kade, TOO FUNNY!! The next time I shoot with you I hope I am in better form, all the work to get ready for the 'Insteada' had me physically drained!


Must have been all of that Turkey Hill Ice Tea you unloaded?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Rosco T said:


> Must have been all of that Turkey Hill Ice Tea you unloaded?


Your one of the reasons I need field arrows Rosco, always banging against mine and busting them Ashame you usually hit the ones out of the spot


----------



## roofer (Dec 13, 2005)

not your co pilot


----------



## Rosco T (Oct 25, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Your one of the reasons I need field arrows Rosco, always banging against mine and busting them Ashame you usually hit the ones out of the spot


I didn't want those arrows to feel lonely way out there in the 3 ring lol:wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Let's not go that far(3 ring) birdhouse man. LOL
I am thinking no matter what I buy you will be chasing them!! I need to start shooting last in our group, you and Lenny are hard on my equipment.
Roofer, how are those ACG's holding up?? Do they pull OK out of the fiberboard butts??????


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

They should pull out of that stuff ok, but how well do they stand up to fire extinguishers, maybe Ross knows?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

He will most likely blame that on me and say I bumped him 
It's all in fun!!!!


----------



## roofer (Dec 13, 2005)

Ray the acg are great and pull good


----------



## Rosco T (Oct 25, 2005)

crag said:


> They should pull out of that stuff ok, but how well do they stand up to fire extinguishers, maybe Ross knows?


Good on Craig - and Ray did bump me!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am thinking maybe my best bet is to stick with the Carbon Ones only in the 410 spine this year. With the gift certificates I have I could get two dozen shafts and have plenty to get through the season. My only real issue's last season were that they pulled like crap out of the Fita Mats at a 900 round I attended but other than that they worked good. Guess I will just use arrow lube after every end at the next 900 round I shoot at. This year it is held at another club so maybe theres are different??!!
I like the thought of having skinny arrows, these are a good bit smaller in diameter than ACC's which is right in the same ballpark price wise. They may also be slightly smaller than ACG's?? at $100 less!! Why not stick with something that worked last year??!!


----------

